# D140 or GT225



## PA Dan (Apr 5, 2010)

I went looking at some tractors today and looked at a2011 D140 for $1899.00. I also looked at a 2001 GT225 for $1800.00. What do you guys think? The GT has been well taken care of and is in awesome condition. I have a 1 acre level lot and might want to plow my small driveway. Wich one would be the better tractor for me?


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

If I recall correctly, some of the John Deere tractors of that vintage had Kaw engines with a plastic cam gear possibly that was troublesome. You might check into that before making a decision.

Other than that the GT 225 is in every way more tractor than the D 140. 

With no warranty I would test the hydro by chocking the front wheels and see if it will spin a rear wheel(s). Do this after it is warmed up to operating temperature. A hydro is expensive to replace or repair just as engines are. If the engine cranks, starts and runs well offer $1,500 if you like it.


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

I answered you here  http://www.tractorforum.com/f154/d140-gt225-18979/#post140586


----------



## PA Dan (Apr 5, 2010)

This 225 has the 15hp Briggs engine. My father in law has a plow for his 235 that should fit the 225 and he will probably give it to me. I might want to till with it and can't do that with a D140. Decisions decisions!


----------



## Gibby (Oct 17, 2011)

For $1800, you could buy an old 314, 214 etc. with mower deck, tiller, snow plow, and have enough left over to take the wife out for a nice dinner and a movie.

I have 4 John Deeres all together, 110, 214, 314, 317. The 317 needs an electric PTO, but other than that, all run and mow, and I don't have $1000 total in them. They aren't pretty, but I can get on any of them at any time, fire it right up and work. The only thing I've done to any of them since I bought them was clean the fuel system(tank to carb), change out the fluids and spark plugs, and put gas in them. I did have to put a drive belt for the mower deck on the 110, and a coil on the 317. 









You could spend more money on a newer tractor, but the only thing it will do that an older won't do is make your wallet much lighter.


----------

